# is this a good time of year for muskie?



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

me and my buddy hit piedmont twice in the past couple weeks. casted our a**es off. didnt catch a thing. are they supposed to be hitting hard right now getting ready for winter? or am i wrong. we threw everything, mepps, rapalas, chatterbaits, about 6 different swim baits. cant even get a follow. was thinking about heading back out this weekend.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Try Leesville, they seem to bite better there IMO. You are correct now is the time they put on the feedbag for winter.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't claim to be a fish biologist, but my experience is that fish are much more active in warmer water....they feed more often......in colder water, they feed less often, but when they do, they're looking for a big meal.....yes, the fish are fatter in the Fall, but only because their metabolism has slowed....not because they're feeding more often.....they're less active so they're burning less.....the Fall is when you look for that BIG heavy fish!!!!! This is when that 30 lber will weigh 35+!!! My experience is that the fish seem to be most active when the water is in the high 60s or low 70s.....once the temps dip into the 50s then things seem to really slow down....however, don't lose sight of the fact that you're fishing for one fish regardless of the season so that ONE can come at any point in time, and in the Fall she'll be nice and FAT!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

willyb021 said:


> me and my buddy hit piedmont twice in the past couple weeks. casted our a**es off. didnt catch a thing. are they supposed to be hitting hard right now getting ready for winter? or am i wrong. we threw everything, mepps, rapalas, chatterbaits, about 6 different swim baits. cant even get a follow. was thinking about heading back out this weekend.


Now is a great time. I have heard Piedmont can be a tough lake. Though, I am aware of one guy on another forum board that has been catching them with regularlity there in the past couple weeks.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I have caught muskie in the spring...I have personally seen muskie caught in the spring. Do not fish for them in the summer nor am I on lakes that have them stocked during the summer. I have fished for them hard in the Fall....I have never caught one in the fall...I have never personally seen one caught in the fall. A lot of high blue sky's high pressure then cold fronts with wind. I am sure they are there, I am sure there are people catching them. I am also sure it is not like going out and latching onto the fall crappie bite. I plan to keep on trying!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Persistance and time are the keys to catching muskies. You are correct however, they feed more heavily this time of year. You have to understand that muskies are not a schooling fish like a crappie, bass or walleye either.....They are more territorial and do not come a dime a dozen. focus on key areas of structure and bait this time of year and you will eventually get into fish. Of all the years I've been muskie fishing, the one thing I found to be consistant when trying to target a good time to fish for them, is any period of time where you've had stability in the weather. I tend to stay home during approaching cold fronts too. Good Luck and keep at it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Persistance and time are the keys to catching muskies. You are correct however, they feed more heavily this time of year. You have to understand that muskies are not a schooling fish like a crappie, bass or walleye either.....They are more territorial and do not come a dime a dozen. focus on key areas of structure and bait this time of year and you will eventually get into fish. Of all the years I've been muskie fishing, the one thing I found to be consistant when trying to target a good time to fish for them, is any period of time where you've had stability in the weather. I tend to stay home during approaching cold fronts too. Good Luck and keep at it.


I recently heard a quote for muskie fishing that is similar, but a little better.

It's not enough to be persistent, you have to be relentless!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to be "relentless"....gettin' too old for the sh!t anymore


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Persistence and relentless are key i agree...

Although just breaking in to my long awaited passion for muskie this year, i for one im experiencing fantastic fall fishing for these bruts! Put 2 in my boat on saturday and my friend also hit 2 in his boat same day, AND... he hit 3 on tuesday with 2 being very nice fish... Thats 7 in 2 days and going back this wednesdasy wind permitting. 

Also put 2 in my boat a week earlier.










































T*BUG


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

T*Bug - were you out on Alum last night? 
I stopped and spoke to a gentleman lastnight fishing for ski's and it's always nice to meet someone out on the water you can put a name to the face with.

Tight Lines


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm making it a point to get out this fall. It's paying off. I'm usually running hounds or field trialing them this time of year.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

MDBuckeye said:


> T*Bug - were you out on Alum last night?
> I stopped and spoke to a gentleman lastnight fishing for ski's and it's always nice to meet someone out on the water you can put a name to the face with.
> 
> Tight Lines


No i was not there MD.

T*BUG


----------

